# Save fat fluffs rabbit rescue



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Please consider signing and sharing the petition to save fat fluffs from bureaucratic nonsense

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/112/...ouncil-not-to-close-fat-fluffs-rabbit-rescue/


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad to see that retrospective planning permission has been granted and their work can go on.


----------

